# Mutton source for export



## Optimistic (10 Jun 2009)

Hi all, My sister lives abroad and has an opportunity to sell mutton wholesale.  Her source says they need 30 + ton per month. But it has to be Halal meat. Does anyone know where we would go about sourcing this volume of meat and where to get export permission etc. 

Any advice comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Optimistic


----------



## mcaul (10 Jun 2009)

kildare meat packers in kildare town are halal registered


----------



## meatmonger (11 Jun 2009)

Liam McGavigan of McGavigan Meats, Lifford, Co Donegal use the best of donegal lamb and i know they are already breaking into UK market with Lamb and Beef.  Liam kills and now has a boning company included.  I am not sure about Halal registered, but he is forward thinking enough to do what he can to sell 30 tonne per month and 100% reliable.  

I have been a customer of Liams for several years.

Mc Gavigan Meats: 074 9141167  ask for Liam.  send me a pm if you want more info.


----------



## simplyjoe (11 Jun 2009)

What qualifies as mutton? I have never seen mutton on sale in Ireland. I was taught a recipe for mutton curry by an african indian friend when I was in the UK. You can substitute lamb but its not the same. You need tougher meat. Anyone know a retailer selling mutton in the West?


----------



## polly2000 (21 Jun 2009)

I think Lamb is under a year old, over that and it is called mutton


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2009)

jaybird said:


> In practice the term hogget is rarely used now though.


 
I blame Harry Potter.


----------



## Shel (8 Jan 2010)

Hi, I couldn't find Kildare Meat Packers on the net. Do you have any contact details? Thanks


----------

